# Il ritorno di Kakà



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Sono convinto e sono pronto a metterci la mano sul fuoco ( quando ho una forte sensazione difficilmente mi sbaglio) che sarà lui il "colpo" dell'estate.
Lui è il grande amore che fa dei giri immensi e poi ritorna ( a detta loro), il colpo che metterebbe a tacere parte della tifoseria e soprattutto la Curva che sappiamo stravede per Kakà.
Galliani poi sarebbe un mago a condurre la trattativa visto che il giocatore è ormai in rotta con la società e sono sicuro che la società lo vede perfetto per il 4-3-1-2;pensando che Ricardo Leite è ancora quello di 4 anni fa.
Ripeto: sicuro dell'acquisto di Kakà e mercato chiuso. "Siamo ultra-competitivi"


----------



## Ale (12 Luglio 2013)

a sto giro ti è andata male: dopo honda e vergare non possiamo prendere altri giocatori extracomunitari dall'estero


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> a sto giro ti è andata male: dopo honda e vergare non possiamo prendere altri giocatori extracomunitari dall'estero



Robinho non è detto rimanga cosi come Boateng.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> a sto giro ti è andata male: dopo honda e vergare non possiamo prendere altri giocatori extracomunitari dall'estero



Kakà non è extracomunitario.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Visto ora; *Kakà ha il passaporto italiano.*


----------



## Ale (12 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Kakà non è extracomunitario.



come no? certo che è extracomunitario. mica ha preso la cittadinanza spagnola o italiana..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> come no? certo che è extracomunitario. mica ha preso la cittadinanza spagnola o italiana..



Hanno già risposto sopra.


----------



## SuperMilan (12 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Robinho non è detto rimanga cosi come Boateng.



Non so se Kakà abbia anche il passaporto italiano (immagino di sì se lo trattavano lo scorso gennaio), comunque il massimo di extracomunitari che è possibile tesserare per stagione è due, a prescindere dalle cessioni di giocatori extracomunitari.
Fra l'altro Boateng non è extracomunitario, anzi, il passaporto ghanese è il secondo, lui è tedesco.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> come no? certo che è extracomunitario. mica ha preso la cittadinanza spagnola o italiana..



Ha preso il passaporto italiano nel 2007 perchè la moglie lo aveva.


----------



## Ale (12 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ha preso il passaporto italiano nel 2007 perchè la moglie lo aveva.



ok, siamo gia ultra competitivi cosi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ok, siamo gia ultra competitivi cosi



Il Milan li ha sempre fatti questi acquisti di "grandi nomi" ( a Kakà solo il nome rimane) in tempi di crisi d'immagine. Ricardo sarebbe perfetto in questo senso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2013)

L'ostacolo quest'estate mi pare arrivi da Ancelotti.

Ieri Marca titolava in prima pagina sul giornale che Carletto lo ha assolutamente tolto dal mercato.


----------



## Stex (12 Luglio 2013)

Ad ogni mercato salta fuori...


----------



## DannySa (12 Luglio 2013)

Cediamo El Sha per 40 mln, prendiamo MitraMatri per 15, Kakà per 10, Honda per qualche mln e il resto tutto a bilancio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ostacolo quest'estate mi pare arrivi da Ancelotti.
> 
> Ieri Marca titolava in prima pagina sul giornale che Carletto lo ha assolutamente tolto dal mercato.



Con tutto il bene che può volergli Ancelotti, ma dove lo mette?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Con tutto il bene che può volergli Ancelotti, ma dove lo mette?



Ah ora come ora lo mette in tribuna, specialmente dopo Isco.
E sempre notizia degli ultimi giorni è che la maglia numero 8 verrà assegnata a Illarramendi

Però il giornale di ieri diceva che nonostante questo non verrà ceduto..


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Cediamo El Sha per 40 mln, prendiamo MitraMatri per 15, Kakà per 10, Honda per qualche mln e il resto tutto a bilancio.



Bene, incomincia a procurarti una bella corda lunga 1 km che così la facciamo finita tutti. Deve essere bella spessa.


----------



## Snake (12 Luglio 2013)

sicuramente ci riproveremo, su questo nessun dubbio


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> sicuramente ci riproveremo, su questo nessun dubbio



Per quale motivo??? Cioè, miseriaccia, se hai Honda, Saponara e mettici Boateng, a cosa servirebbe quello zombie brasiliano?? Io non ci voglio credere, mi rifiuto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Robinho non è detto rimanga cosi come Boateng.



robinho è comunitario e credo anche kaka ma sul secondo non ne sono certo


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> robinho è comunitario e credo anche kaka ma sul secondo non ne sono certo



Lo sono entrambi.


----------



## Snake (12 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo??? Cioè, miseriaccia, se hai Honda, Saponara e mettici Boateng, a cosa servirebbe quello zombie brasiliano?? Io non ci voglio credere, mi rifiuto.



Per motivi che vanno al di là delle mere questioni tecniche o tattiche.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Per motivi che vanno al di là delle mere questioni tecniche o tattiche.



Io non trovo manco motivi economici (sponsorizzazioni, aumenti nel merchandising, oramai Kakà è morto), cioè sarebbe un'operazione a penide di augello. Mah.....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io non trovo manco motivi economici (sponsorizzazioni, aumenti nel merchandising, oramai Kakà è morto), cioè sarebbe un'operazione a penide di augello. Mah.....



Ma perchè noi ragioniamo da tizi normali; qui bisogna entrare nella testa del pelato.


----------



## Re Ricardo (12 Luglio 2013)

Ammesso che Pellegatti di mercato sa poco nulla, il suo editoriale di ieri è un po' sospetto in questo senso.


----------



## iceman. (12 Luglio 2013)

Ieri avevo letto su mn un editoriale di pellegatti su kaka'....

sempre gli stessi eh, kaka',drogba,toni,henry...


----------



## Hammer (12 Luglio 2013)

Se succederà, questi pagliacci non mi vedranno più a S.Siro fino a quando non venderanno.


----------



## Mithos (12 Luglio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Se succederà, questi pagliacci non mi vedranno più a S.Siro fino a quando non venderanno.



Sempre a guardare al passato.Mi auguro che Kakà si ritiri presto, perchè di questa soap opera non ne posso più.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Luglio 2013)

se come no, lo compriamo con due casse di banane


----------



## Solo (12 Luglio 2013)

Pietà...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Luglio 2013)

Avessimo una squadra decente lo farei tornare subito, ma le priorità son ben altre..


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2013)

Kakà è uno come ha smesso di giocare al calcio 4 anni fa.

A questo punto, ridiamo una maglia da titolare a Paolo Maldini. Che è stato il più forte della storia nel suo ruolo.


----------



## runner (12 Luglio 2013)

ovviamente Kakà è stato penalizzato dall' infortunio e poi dal pessimo moufrigno....

quindi se tornasse sarebbe oro colato perchè ritroverebbe la carica e la determinazione anche per provare a tornare in nazionale, ma con Honda saremo a posto, soprattutto se dovesse arrivare in estate!!


----------



## Re Ricardo (12 Luglio 2013)

Proprio oggi Perez ha detto alla stampa che Kakà è un fenomeno e che è stato sfortunato a partire dall'infortunio. Si è dichiarato ottimista che con Ancelotti recupererà la magia di un tempo, aggiungendo che non è un caso se è il secondo più seguito dopo ronaldo...su twitter 
Contento lui di restare a quelle condizioni (panchina/tribuna) nell'anno del mondiale...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Contento lui e contenti noi.....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Io sono certissimo venga al Milan; anche perchè al Real non giocherebbe manco un minuto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Contento lui e contenti noi.....


Siam venuti fin qua, siam venuti fin qua per vedere segnare Kakàààààààà..... 

In ogni caso se il suo arrivo non implicasse la cessione del faraone lo farei


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io sono certissimo venga al Milan; anche perchè al Real non giocherebbe manco un minuto.



c'è ancelotti adesso e poi lo stipendio come glielo paghiamo, il real kaka non lo regala


----------



## Dexter (12 Luglio 2013)

vendono El Shaarawy e torna lui,e andiamo a fare i cori sotto la sede..dai dai


----------



## SuperMilan (12 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> vendono El Shaarawy e torna lui,e andiamo a fare i *conti* sotto la sede..dai dai



Fixed


----------



## Dexter (12 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fixed


quelli si fanno prima  poi conta che kakà ha già giocato nel milan,risparmiamo sulle maglie! gli diamo quelle degli anni precedenti...da un punto di vista economico è un affare...dai dai galliani  che volpone...genio del mercato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> c'è ancelotti adesso e poi lo stipendio come glielo paghiamo, il real kaka non lo regala



A questo ci pensa Galliani visto che è buono solo in queste situazioni.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Luglio 2013)

Madonna di nuovo sta storia  

Il Kakà che conoscevamo nn c'è più; mettiamoci l'anima in pace


----------



## iceman. (12 Luglio 2013)

Ci fosse una volta che non ci viene accostato...


----------



## hiei87 (12 Luglio 2013)

Se arrivasse Kakà, tra un anno staremmo facendo su di lui gli stessi discorsi che facciamo adesso su Robinho, pregando in arabo che qualcuno se lo prenda e ci permetta di fare mercato...


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Luglio 2013)

Mi pare che gli abbiano dato la lista gratuita. Non sanno che farsene, hanno dato il suo numero a illaramendi. Ho paura...


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2013)

Per carità, no. Negli ultimi anni l'avrei riabbracciato, ora no, è tardi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Luglio 2013)

Preferisco non comprare nessuno piuttosto

Certo che il Real per non vendercelo a 10M a Gennaio (per fortuna) ha fatto l'ennessima idiozia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2013)

Stranissimo editoriale di Suma, che oltre ad impuntarsi con forza sul fatto che Ibra non voglia andare al Real (e già questo..), sostiene che Ancelotti vuole a tutti i costi Pastore, sarebbe il suo primo obiettivo. Mai sentita questa cosa.
E come commenta questo suo "scoop"? 
_Ancelotti tentò di farlo prendere da via Turati, ne era innamoratissimo. Ma il Milan aveva già Kakà e non poteva esporsi per creare un doppione, né sul piano tecnico né su quello economico. _

Quindi adesso al Real? Mah, strano editoriale.


----------



## Re Ricardo (13 Luglio 2013)

L'altro giorno un suo agente ha dato una risposta informale ad una tifosa su twitter, dicendo che il suo ritorno al milan è molto difficile ma non impossibile.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (14 Luglio 2013)

Se prendesse lo stipendio di taorè io lo rivorrei....facessimo scambio con boateng sarebbe comunque vantaggioso....parlando solo del fatto di saper giocare a calcio...Kakà avrà anche 31 anni ma boateng è una capra.a livello economico sarebbe una mazzata sui piedi enorme.mah se dovesse tornare comunque non ne farei un dramma,tanto la situazione è quella che è...la Juve sembra irraggiungibile ora a livello tecnico....Tevez non può più venire e Ljajic bah...a me non dice granchè anzi sembra nell ennesima testa matta.kaka a livello di spogliatoio sarebbe ideale,per professionalità oltre che essere un icona per molti nostri giovani giocatori...se poi amasse il Milan tanto da ridursi sensibilmente lo stipendio...per me é ok.


----------



## Sheldon92 (14 Luglio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> *Se prendesse lo stipendio di taorè* io lo rivorrei....facessimo scambio con boateng sarebbe comunque vantaggioso....parlando solo del fatto di saper giocare a calcio...Kakà avrà anche 31 anni ma boateng è una capra.a livello economico sarebbe una mazzata sui piedi enorme.mah se dovesse tornare comunque non ne farei un dramma,tanto la situazione è quella che è...la Juve sembra irraggiungibile ora a livello tecnico....Tevez non può più venire e Ljajic bah...a me non dice granchè anzi sembra nell ennesima testa matta.kaka a livello di spogliatoio sarebbe ideale,per professionalità oltre che essere un icona per molti nostri giovani giocatori...se poi amasse il Milan tanto da *ridursi sensibilmente lo stipendio*...per me é ok.



A Bosco Leite non piace questo elemento.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Luglio 2013)

...quello uomo è stato la sua rovina..


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2013)

Ancora con sto Kaka ??? mabbasta. .


----------



## runner (15 Luglio 2013)

dai ragazzi stiamo ballando per 2 o 3 mln in più o meno per Honda e figuriamoci se torna uno col suo stipendio....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Luglio 2013)

Le parole di Bronzetti mi fanno sempre più pensare ciò!


----------



## addox (15 Luglio 2013)

Comunque in questo Milan ci starebbe come il cacio sui maccheroni.
Il livello infimo del ns. centrocampo e anche del campionato ne farebbero ancora una stella di proma grandezza, anche solo camminando in campo.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2013)

Per cortesia, basta co sto Kakà. Quantomeno gli dovresti dare sui 5 mln (se ci va di deretano), poi fisicamente oramai è logoro. Con i 10 mln lordi annui che beccherebbe, ti vai a prendere Ljajic più gli paghi anche il primo anno di emolumenti.


----------



## Doctore (15 Luglio 2013)

no no per carita


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo arrivi preso Honda, così da escludere questo parassita


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Luglio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Speriamo arrivi preso Honda, così da escludere questo parassita



Non è detto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non è detto.



E' extra Kakà o sbaglio?

Comunque avremmo 3 trequartisti in rosa sarebbe folle


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Luglio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' extra Kakà o sbaglio?
> 
> Comunque avremmo 3 trequartisti in rosa sarebbe folle



Ha anche passaporto italiano quindi non occuperebbe un posto Extra poi sarebbe anche una seconda punta.
Tutti gli indizi portano a lui per me è sicuro il suo arrivo ( anche se non lo voglio poichè lo considero finito).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Luglio 2013)

Ne sono sempre più convinto soprattutto ora che è saltato Honda.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Luglio 2013)

In questi casi la povertà è una fortuna...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In questi casi la povertà è una fortuna...



Ma non credo; è la classica operazione alla Galliani; max 20 milioni di euro in rate decennali e ingaggio decurtato dalla volontà del giocatore di trasferirsi.
Aggiungi che il pelato necessita di fare un colpo per accontentare la tifoseria ed ecco che la maglia per Kakà è già pronta.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma non credo; è la classica operazione alla Galliani; max 20 milioni di euro in rate decennali e ingaggio decurtato dalla volontà del giocatore di trasferirsi.
> Aggiungi che il pelato necessita di fare un colpo per accontentare la tifoseria ed ecco che la maglia per Kakà è già pronta.



Dalle dichiarazioni ho carpito che finalmente anche lui ha compreso finalmente che coi vecchiacci non si va lontano...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dalle dichiarazioni ho carpito che finalmente anche lui ha compreso finalmente che coi vecchiacci non si va lontano...



Ma Kakà è il grande amore che fa giri immensi e poi ritorna.


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma Kakà è il grande amore che fa giri immensi e poi ritorna.



Sì, spero però che torni al San Paolo dopo questi giri immensi .


----------



## Ale (24 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] hai toppato di brutto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2013)

Kakà e Higuain non convocati per l'amichevole di Lione.

"Ufficialmente" per lavoro personalizzato...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Luglio 2013)

Non lo vuole nessuno, tanto vale che provi a convincere Ancelotti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Kakà e Higuain non convocati per l'amichevole di Lione.
> 
> "Ufficialmente" per lavoro personalizzato...



Higuain è del Napoli infatti sta facendo le visite mediche.
Kakà sarà nostro sicuro come la morte.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] hai toppato di brutto



Perchè? Il mercato è ancora lungo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Higuain è del Napoli infatti sta facendo le visite mediche.
> Kakà sarà nostro sicuro come la morte.



Higuain era per sottolineare che nel comunicato hanno citato i giocatori che in realtà sono sul mercato.
Che Kakà sta facendo lavoro differenziato è una balla, era la scusa che usavano sempre l'anno scorso per giustificare le non convocazioni di Mourinho nelle partite durante le sessioni di mercato.


----------



## Snake (24 Luglio 2013)

se passiamo i preliminari arriverà lui


----------



## Aragorn (24 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma non credo; è la classica operazione alla Galliani; max 20 milioni di euro in rate decennali e ingaggio decurtato dalla volontà del giocatore di trasferirsi.
> Aggiungi che il pelato necessita di fare un colpo* per accontentare la tifoseria *ed ecco che la maglia per Kakà è già pronta.



Speravo non fossimo una tifoseria tanto ottusa da sbavare per Kakà


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Luglio 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Speravo non fossimo una tifoseria tanto ottusa da sbavare per Kakà



Ma infatti qui sopra siamo tutti tifosi razionali e Kakà non lo vogliamo; ma in curva lo vogliono tutti.


----------



## Ale (24 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Higuain è del Napoli infatti sta facendo le visite mediche.
> Kakà sarà nostro sicuro come la morte.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



perche ancelotti ha detto di voler puntare su kaka


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> perche ancelotti ha detto di voler puntare su kaka



Le parole se le porta il vento...


----------



## Jino (24 Luglio 2013)

Non credo proprio che si punti a Kakà. Arriverà Honda sulla trequarti, adesso o a gennaio, perchè dovremmo prendere l'ennesimo doppione? 

Dietro le punte abbiamo Saponara e Boateng, in attesa di Honda che di fatto sposta in mediana o in qualche altro club Prince. Kakà che ce ne facciamo?!


----------



## runner (24 Luglio 2013)

aridaje....


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio che si punti a Kakà. Arriverà Honda sulla trequarti, adesso o a gennaio, perchè dovremmo prendere l'ennesimo doppione?
> 
> Dietro le punte abbiamo Saponara e Boateng, in attesa di Honda che di fatto sposta in mediana o in qualche altro club Prince. Kakà che ce ne facciamo?!


Beh, Kaka' si era trasformato in una seconda punta ormai prima di andare a Madrid ti ricordo...


Comunque ho una paura folle, quel 22 lasciato libero..


----------



## Jino (24 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Beh, Kaka' si era trasformato in una seconda punta ormai prima di andare a Madrid ti ricordo...
> 
> 
> Comunque ho una paura folle, quel 22 lasciato libero..



Si ma non può oggettivamente fare la punta, tantomento giocare sull'esterno o in mediana. Lui ha un solo ruolo dove si può esprimere e rimane dietro alle punte.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Luglio 2013)

Meglio Kaká di Honda (il nuovo Nakata preso per far vendere solo qualche maglietta XS in Giappone), questo é poco ma sicuro


----------



## Mithos (24 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Meglio Kaká di Honda (il nuovo Nakata preso per far vendere solo qualche maglietta XS in Giappone), questo é poco ma sicuro



Mah, io non sono un ammiratore sfegatato di Kakà. Ma ad oggi chi ti dice che il brasiliano sia meglio del giapponese. Kakà ormai è passato, anzi il passato.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Luglio 2013)

Honda è al cska da diversi anni, non è mai di fatto esploso. È secondo me un giocatorino


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Honda è al cska da diversi anni, non è mai di fatto esploso. È secondo me un giocatorino



Che Honda non sia un top player penso siano tutti d'accordo.


----------



## smallball (24 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Honda è al cska da diversi anni, non è mai di fatto esploso. È secondo me un giocatorino


nel nostro centrocampo di falegnami farebbe comunque un figurone


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che Honda non sia un top player penso siano tutti d'accordo.


Chiaro, e che Kaka' sia un ex player altrettanto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Chiaro, e che Kaka' sia un ex player altrettanto



E che Allegri sia una capra altrettanto


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E che Allegri sia una capra altrettanto



A Ronaldì, vai avanti a fare quelle cosacce in webcam dà


----------



## The Ripper (24 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Chiaro, e che Kaka' sia un ex player altrettanto



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Luglio 2013)

Non arriva di sicuro, Carlo crede in lui


----------



## pennyhill (24 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Chiaro, e che Kaka' sia un ex player altrettanto



Premesso che io ormai non lo prenderei più, se non a condizioni economiche incredibilmente vantaggiose, c'è il Napoli che prendendo i suoi compagni di merende (Albiol, Callejon) in esubero*, sembra essere diventato la squadra più forte d'Italia. 

Comunque per me si muoverà solo la prossima estate, e tornerà in Brasile.


* Sì, ovviamente Higuain non lo dimentico  , ed è un caso diverso, e infatti l’hanno pagato 40 milioni.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Premesso che io ormai non lo prenderei più, se non a condizioni economiche incredibilmente vantaggiose, c'è il Napoli che prendendo i suoi compagni di merende (Albiol, Callejon) in esubero*, *sembra essere diventato la squadra più forte d'Italia. *
> 
> Comunque per me si muoverà solo la prossima estate, e tornerà in Brasile.
> 
> ...



L'Inter con gli scarti/esuberi/giocatori di bassa classifica ha vinto una CL il tutto questo alle spese di un certo Zlatan Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter con gli scarti/esuberi/giocatori di bassa classifica ha vinto una CL il tutto questo alle spese di un certo Zlatan Ibrahimovic.



No dai, quell'Inter era forte e aveva un signor allenatore.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> No dai, quell'Inter era forte e aveva un signor allenatore.



Forte? 
In quell'estate dove Ibra venne ceduto, i tifosi contro l'Inter godevano mentre gli interisti piangevano dalla deppresione.
I commenti erano del tipo
2 incongnite prese da una squadra di basso livello come il Genoa
Lucio ripetuto come bollito
Snejder lo scarto del Real 
L'unico era Eto'o


----------



## pennyhill (24 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Forte?
> In quell'estate dove Ibra venne ceduto, i tifosi contro l'Inter godevano mentre gli interisti piangevano dalla deppresione.
> I commenti erano del tipo
> 2 incongnite prese da una squadra di basso livello come il Genoa
> ...



Ufficiale: Sneijder è dell'inter



> MaRyO





> A me non fa impazzire, anzi. Ma è il tipo di giocatore che gli mancava. Quest'anno rischiano seriamente di vincere la Champions...



Nostramarius 

pennyhill:



> Probabilmente come rosa questa è la più forte e completa dell'era di Moratti jr.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ufficiale: Sneijder è dell'inter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vabbè il mio discorso era in generale. Poi chiaro che qualcuno diceva che l'Inter era più forte senza Ibra


----------



## pennyhill (24 Luglio 2013)

Mah per me sono situazioni differenti, Lucio era comunque un punto fermo del Bayern, solo che van Gaal non poteva vederlo, come non poteva vedere Toni, che aveva fatto 60 gol nelle due stagioni precedenti. 
Sneijder imho era stato il migliore del Real nell'anno del campionato vinto con Schuster, mentre la stagione successiva fu condizionata da un grave infortunio, ma quando torno disponibile giocò sempre. Non erano seconde linee da cedere per monetizzare, ma un giocatore non voluto dall’allenatore, e uno che in teoria si vedeva sostituito da un giocatore più forte (Kakà)
Albiol e Callejon non hanno imho mai raggiunto quei livelli di prestazione e importanza.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Chiaro, e che Kaka' sia un ex player altrettanto



Preferisco un campione, seppur in declino, piuttosto che un cesso conclamato onestamente


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ufficiale: Sneijder è dell'inter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si vabbè ma per Maryo sono tutti fortissimi e noi facciamo sempre schifo 
Fosse possibile, direbbe che la champions quest'anno la vincono sia inter che juve


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Preferisco un campione, seppur in declino, piuttosto che un cesso conclamato onestamente



Ah beh, se consideri Honda cesso è un altro paio di maniche, io non la penso così chiaramente


----------



## Re Ricardo (25 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Non arriva di sicuro, Carlo crede in lui



È dura già nelle amichevoli (addirittura non convocato), figuriamoci dopo


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Preferisco un campione, seppur in declino, piuttosto che un cesso conclamato onestamente



honda non è un cesso conclamato, e definire Kakà un "campione in declino" è un complimento.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Mah per me sono situazioni differenti, Lucio era comunque un punto fermo del Bayern, solo che van Gaal non poteva vederlo, come non poteva vedere Toni, che aveva fatto 60 gol nelle due stagioni precedenti.
> Sneijder imho era stato il migliore del Real nell'anno del campionato vinto con Schuster, mentre la stagione successiva fu condizionata da un grave infortunio, ma quando torno disponibile giocò sempre. Non erano seconde linee da cedere per monetizzare, ma un giocatore non voluto dall’allenatore, e uno che in teoria si vedeva sostituito da un giocatore più forte (Kakà)
> Albiol e Callejon non hanno imho mai raggiunto quei livelli di prestazione e importanza.



Vero ma Albiol ha 27 anni ha esperienza ha giocato in nazionale (seppur poche presenze) Lucio ha fatto la stagione della vita in quell'anno li. Può capitare. Ma nessuno ci avrebbe scomesso un cent che avrebbe fatto quella stagione in quell'anno in estate.
Snejder e Callejon centrano poco, uno è stato pagato 30 milioni era già "famoso" quando venne prese,il Real contava molto su di lui. Poi è stato ritenuto uno "scarto" da quasi tutti perchè con l'arrivo di Ronaldo, Xavi alonso e Kaka non avrebbe trovato spazio. Callejon non è un trequartista, veniva dalle giovanili del real ricomprato a 5 milioni giusto per fare panchina non il titolare .
Poi aggiungiamo Thiago motta se vuoi, uno che stava al Barca a 20 anni e segnava in cl, per poi ritrovarsi al Genoa. Lo stesso Milito che nessuno si sarebbe immaginato una stagione cosi da tutte queste 4 promesse.

Poi un'altra cosa, Albiole Callejon lasciano il REal madrid per andare al Napoli non lasciano il Real per andare in altri club con un nome più pesanti.

Ritornando a kaka, se Ancelotti lo ha silurato significa che è davvero agli sgoccioli


----------



## Livestrong (25 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> honda non è un cesso conclamato, e definire Kakà un "campione in declino" è un complimento.



Per me è un cesso, fosse stato sto gran fenomeno non sarebbe rimasto in Russia cosi tanti anni e non sarebbe andato a scadenza


----------



## pennyhill (25 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vero ma Albiol ha 27 anni ha esperienza ha giocato in nazionale (seppur poche presenze) Lucio ha fatto la stagione della vita in quell'anno li. Può capitare. Ma nessuno ci avrebbe scomesso un cent che avrebbe fatto quella stagione in quell'anno in estate.
> Snejder e Callejon centrano poco, uno è stato pagato 30 milioni era già "famoso" quando venne prese,il Real contava molto su di lui. Poi è stato ritenuto uno "scarto" da quasi tutti perchè con l'arrivo di Ronaldo, Xavi alonso e Kaka non avrebbe trovato spazio. Callejon non è un trequartista, veniva dalle giovanili del real ricomprato a 5 milioni giusto per fare panchina non il titolare .
> Poi aggiungiamo Thiago motta se vuoi, uno che stava al Barca a 20 anni e segnava in cl, per poi ritrovarsi al Genoa. Lo stesso Milito che nessuno si sarebbe immaginato una stagione cosi da tutte queste 4 promesse.
> 
> ...



Tifo’o, se mi dici Nuno Valente nel 2004, allora sì, ti dico che Nuno Valente nel 2004 ha fatto la stagione della vita, perché non ha più giocato a certi livelli. Ma Lucio, ha giocato 10 anni in Champions League, ha disputato due finali, ha vinto un mondiale. 

Motta era ad un passo dal ritiro, prima di andare al Genoa non aveva superato le visite mediche per non ricordo quale squadra inglese, ma era difficile avere dubbi sulle sue qualità.

Io Milito l’avrei portato al Milan già dopo la prima esperienza a Genova, ma è impossibile non concordare con quello che dici.

Su Callejon e Snider hai ancora ragione, ma non si può definire Snider _scarto_, e lo dico perché è uno dei miei giocatori preferiti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Per me è un cesso, fosse stato sto gran fenomeno non sarebbe rimasto in Russia cosi tanti anni e non sarebbe andato a scadenza



Top Player no, ma neanche cesso dai.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (26 Luglio 2013)

Per me la verita' sta nel mezzo. Buon giocatore ma serve altro.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Luglio 2013)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> Per me la verita' sta nel mezzo. Buon giocatore ma serve altro.



Buon giocatore si; porta qualità ma non vince le partite da solo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Luglio 2013)

Sarà un ex giocatore ma vale 10 boateng..se arrivasse a cifre contenute non ci sputerei sopra...sarebbe un azzardo ma chissà che l'aria di milanello non gli faccia bene..


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2013)

Non se ne parla ... Brutto segna


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Agosto 2013)

Sicuro come la morte arriva.


----------



## Marilson (5 Agosto 2013)

è evidente che se non si chiude per ljaljc e/o Honda arriverà questo fallito


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Agosto 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> è evidente che se non si chiude per ljaljc e/o Honda arriverà questo fallito



Kakà è meno fallito di Ljajic. Tra il brasiliano e il serbo preferisco tutta la vita il primo, poi buono arrivi anche Honda.


----------



## runner (5 Agosto 2013)

ragazzi diciamoci la verità....chiunque arrivi è sicuramente meglio di chi abbiamo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi diciamoci la verità....chiunque arrivi è sicuramente meglio di chi abbiamo



Vabbè, su questo non c'è dubbio. Anche una sedia sarebbe meglio di Boateng.


----------



## runner (5 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, su questo non c'è dubbio. Anche una sedia sarebbe meglio di Boateng.



di sicuro magari fai un lancio lungo l apalla prende casualmente contro una sedia e fa un assist perfetto per Balo....

hahahahaaa.....


----------



## bmb (5 Agosto 2013)

Kakà al posto di Boateng, se non dovessero arrivare nè il giappa nè il serbo, non mi fa proprio schifo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Agosto 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Kakà al posto di Boateng, se non dovessero arrivare nè il giappa nè il serbo, non mi fa proprio schifo.



Un Kakà al 40% gia mi basterebbe.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Un Kakà al 40% gia mi basterebbe.



Il Kakà di oggi al 40% equivale ad un Nocerino con dei piedi migliori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2013)

Oggi anche al 50% sarebbe titolare ...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Il Kakà di oggi al 40% equivale ad un Nocerino con dei piedi migliori.



Ovviamente al 40% del Kakà vero


----------



## ed.vedder77 (5 Agosto 2013)

Kakà con un ingaggio giusto ,a me che sono debole ,di cuore piacerebbe..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Agosto 2013)

Questo topic mi mette angoscia ogni volta che spunta con un nuovo messaggio


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2013)

Vade retro.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Agosto 2013)

Kakà non tornerà, poi con Ancelotti in panchina rimarrà a Madrid ancora per un altro anno.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Agosto 2013)

in panchina a fare compagnia a carletto...con l arrivo di bale,e tutti gli altri davanti non so proprio dove lo possa far giocare...cmq credo proprio stia maledendo il giorno che se ne andò da milano..


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2013)

Un Giornalista di Marca non ha escluso la possibilità che kakà venga al Milan. mah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Agosto 2013)

Di sicuro al Real non gioca, e Ancelotti non può fare nulla, le gerarchie sono già evidenti nelle amichevoli.
E' in discussione anche la panchina, più probabile la tribuna.


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2013)

ma secondo me kaka non puo piu fare il trequartista.
Invece potrebbe ancora fare bene da seconda punta... ma non abbiamo bisogno di una seconda punta!

sul fronte offensivo abbiamo bisogno di un ala destra o un trequartista e forse una mezzala.


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Agosto 2013)

Ma seriamente volete il ritorno di Kakà?
Ditemi che state trollando, vi prego 



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Questo topic mi mette angoscia ogni volta che spunta con un nuovo messaggio



.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Agosto 2013)

Ormai mancano pochi giorni alla lettura di news come :" Kakà-Milan, ritorno di fiamma. Galliani pronto a volare a Madrid "


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Agosto 2013)

Se l'unico """rinforzo""" da qui al 2 settembre sarà Kakà, inizio seriamente ad interessarmi al curling.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se l'unico """rinforzo""" da qui al 2 settembre sarà Kakà, inizio seriamente ad interessarmi al curling.



Inizia a comprare scopa e lo "stone"


----------



## Gollume (6 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Re Ricardo (6 Agosto 2013)

Oggi a Miami


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Agosto 2013)

Kakà, mi sei simpatico e sei stato davvero un grandissimo.
Nel quadriennio 2004-2007 sei stato un giocatore meraviglioso.
Ma ti prego, se proprio vuoi indossare la maglia del Milan, vai a giocare assieme alle vecchie glorie.


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Oggi a Miami



Ricordi indelebili, storia del Milan.


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Agosto 2013)

Scusate se uppo questo topic, ma meno se ne parla e meno sto tranquillo.
Dopo il preliminare questo sarà uno dei 2 colpi. "Il ritorno del figliol prodigo" (cit.)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Agosto 2013)

Anchio sarei molto perplesso di un ritorno di Kaka, pero ancora adesso a Boateng se lo mangia per colazione,
temo che anche il Seedorf attuale sia ancora meglio del Boa, forse addirittura anche Ronaldinho


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Agosto 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Oggi a Miami
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Agosto 2013)

Sicuramente non arriverà, e menomale. 

Piuttosto riprendo Sheva, è più giocatore.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Agosto 2013)

Io penso proprio non arriva l'anno scorso il Milan fece di tutto per riprenderselo, ma finchè ha quell'ingaggio, non se ne parla.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Agosto 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Anchio sarei molto perplesso di un ritorno di Kaka, pero ancora adesso a Boateng se lo mangia per colazione,
> temo che anche il Seedorf attuale sia ancora meglio del Boa, forse addirittura anche Ronaldinho



Sono d'accordo, però se fai un progetto ad ampio respiro, che deve essere solido negli anni e mi vai a prendere uno che se ti va bene, becca circa 10-11 mln lordi. Un suo ritorno sarebbe tragico.


----------



## Hammer (19 Agosto 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Re Ricardo ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Oggi a Miami
> ...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Agosto 2013)

La foto ... LA FOTO !!!! Mi viene da piangere


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Agosto 2013)

Sempre convinto che torna..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Credo che ormai non ci siano più dubbi sul fatto che tornerà.


----------



## Graxx (27 Agosto 2013)

al real sta giocando...anche se è un acquisto alla galiiani...32 anni stipendio megagalattico giocatore strafinito


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Credo che ormai non ci siano più dubbi sul fatto che tornerà.


C'è Honda,che per una questione di marketing porta più soldi di Kakà (ormai si guarda solo al lato economico). Se salta il giappocinese però sicuro come la morte che arriva Kak8,Galliani conosce 3 giocatori in croce.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Credo che ormai non ci siano più dubbi sul fatto che tornerà.



Beh se parliamo prettamente di valore e non tiriamo in ballo età, ingaggi etc etc lo preferisco 100 volte Kakà a Ljajic.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2013)

Il suo ritorno, assieme a quello di Matri, renderebbe questa sessione di calciomercato abissalmente peggiore rispetto a quella dell'anno scorso, IMHO.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Il suo ritorno, assieme a quello di Matri, renderebbe questa sessione di calciomercato abissalmente peggiore rispetto a quella dell'anno scorso, IMHO.



Visto che lo scorso anno abbiamo perso Thiago e Ibra direi che è impossibile sia peggio.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Credo che ormai non ci siano più dubbi sul fatto che tornerà.



Non mi entusiasma per nulla ma in tutta onestà è sempre meglio di Matri, senza contare il fatto che come trequartista ad oggi pure un primavera potrebbe dare un apporto superiore a Boateng, figuriamoci Ricky.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2013)

ma chi l'ha detto che torna? si continua a uppare sto topic portaiella senza senso


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma chi l'ha detto che torna? si continua a uppare sto topic portaiella senza senso



Torna, vedrai.


----------



## Mithos (27 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Visto che lo scorso anno abbiamo perso Thiago e Ibra direi che è impossibile sia peggio.



Dici?Puoi fare peggio con gli acquisti che con le cessioni..


----------



## sion (27 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Torna, vedrai.



in 4 giorni di mercato far tornare kaka' mi sembra impossibile...


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> in 4 giorni di mercato far tornare kaka' mi sembra impossibile...



C'è da dire che noi da casa non sappiamo niente in fondo. Chi da casa pensava che stessimo lavorando su Balotelli da circa sei mesi? Nessuno.


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2013)

Un bello scambio alla pari con De Sciglio.......dai zio fester facci sognare.......


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2013)

ancora state a pensare che potrebbe arrivare Kakà?


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Agosto 2013)

se sia o lui non lo so ma di certo gli eventuali acquisti in caso di passaggi del turno sono già programmati e ci si starà lavorando da tempo..di sicuro non si mettono ad imbastire delle trattative domani a 5 giorni dalla fine del mercato


----------



## Hammer (28 Agosto 2013)

Ci manca solo lui, poi abbiamo riunito la famiglia del Mulino Bianco. Stai a Madrid o vattene in Brasile, inutile


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se sia o lui non lo so ma di certo gli eventuali acquisti in caso di passaggi del turno sono già programmati e ci si starà lavorando da tempo..di sicuro non si mettono ad imbastire delle trattative domani a 5 giorni dalla fine del mercato



Galliani non ci mette niente "Florentino me lo regali kakà?" 
"Si" >>> "Sto arrivando"
"No" >>> "Arrivederci amico mio"


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se sia o lui non lo so ma di certo gli eventuali acquisti in caso di passaggi del turno sono già programmati e ci si starà lavorando da tempo..di sicuro non si mettono ad imbastire delle trattative domani a 5 giorni dalla fine del mercato



me lo auguro ...perchè non mi sento per niente sereno...non mi sembra che siamo cosi organizzati,anche perchè giocatori forti da acquistare ora ce ne sono ben pochi...


----------



## cedgenin (28 Agosto 2013)

Kàkà ritroverà suo livello con Ancelotti allenatore. Al suo ritorno, non ho mai creduto.


----------



## folletto (28 Agosto 2013)

"certi amori non finiscono, fanno giri immensi e poi ritornano"


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

A questo punto ben venga!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che noi da casa non sappiamo niente in fondo. Chi da casa pensava che stessimo lavorando su Balotelli da circa sei mesi? Nessuno.


Io perché l'aveva detto Teq


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Occhio che si ritorna al 4-3-1-2 probabilmente, il colpo Kakà è sempre possibile.


----------



## CrisRs (29 Agosto 2013)

meglio di matri lo è sicuro...non lo voglio vedere quel cesso di matri in campo...è piu forte di me...


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

Menomale che almeno questo non ce lo accolliamo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Si parla di regalo del Presidente, giusto riuppare


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si parla di regalo del Presidente, giusto riuppare



ti avevo detto di non dirlo


----------



## Marilson (29 Agosto 2013)

se l'unica alternativa possibile a matri è kakà, vado io a madrid a prenderlo


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> se l'unica alternativa possibile a matri è kakà, vado io a madrid a prenderlo



Nono, non è l'alternativa, Matri arriva a prescindere. Tutti gli interessati l'hanno ormai confermato.


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> se l'unica alternativa possibile a matri è kakà, vado io a madrid a prenderlo



kaka non attaca la profondita 

kaka sarebbe una ciliegina vecchia su una tort... anzi no, senza torta.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Chissà quando parte Galliani in missione 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma obiettivamente se dovesse scegliere tra Mitra e Kakà, cosa scegliereste? Io K22 tutta la vità.


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Chissà quando parte Galliani in missione
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Ma obiettivamente se dovesse scegliere tra Mitra e Kakà, cosa scegliereste? Io K22 tutta la vità.



se guardo solo il lato tecnico : kaka tutta la vita...

ma preferirei nessuno dei due.


----------



## Marilson (29 Agosto 2013)

chiaro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2013)

Gira voce che Kakà abbia annunciato il suo addio al real Madrid entro lunedì.

Da confermare, ma sembra vero.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gira voce che Kakà abbia annunciato il suo addio al real Madrid entro lunedì.
> 
> Da confermare, ma sembra vero.



Torna a casa Ricky


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Agosto 2013)

Sì sì, ed è una dichiarazione shock, uscita dapprima su twitter, che viene dopo la doppietta in un'amichevole... A poco a poco la stanno riportando varie fonti spagnole come espn


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2013)

*Kakà prima dell'amichevole Trofeo Herrera: "Mio padre sta parlando con il Real perchè voglio trovare una sistemazione in Europa prima di lunedì.
E' il meglio per me e per loro, ho parlato con Ancelotti e il club, abbiamo deciso di concludere il rapporto"*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sono convinto e sono pronto a metterci la mano sul fuoco ( quando ho una forte sensazione difficilmente mi sbaglio) che sarà lui il "colpo" dell'estate.
> Lui è il grande amore che fa dei giri immensi e poi ritorna ( a detta loro), il colpo che metterebbe a tacere parte della tifoseria e soprattutto la Curva che sappiamo stravede per Kakà.
> Galliani poi sarebbe un mago a condurre la trattativa visto che il giocatore è ormai in rotta con la società e sono sicuro che la società lo vede perfetto per il 4-3-1-2;pensando che Ricardo Leite è ancora quello di 4 anni fa.
> Ripeto: sicuro dell'acquisto di Kakà e mercato chiuso. "Siamo ultra-competitivi"



. 

Questo e ciò che ho scritto il 12 luglio


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

E' nostro


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Agosto 2013)

arriva..me lo sento


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Agosto 2013)

Ho appena letto un link del suo portavoce, guardacaso si trova in Italia, dice che quella di Kakà è una decisione ferma che giova sia al real che a lui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2013)

Dice che prima di lunedì avrà una nuova sistemazione, quindi è già una cosa molto avanti.

Incontro stasera tra Berlusconi e Galliani, maglia 22 libera, trequartista Honda che non arriva... troppi indizi.


----------



## robs91 (29 Agosto 2013)

Sarebbe la mazzata finale.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/kaka-starebbe-per-lasciare-il-real-madrid-vt10353.html#post267829


----------

